# Minimalist poet Antigone Kefala wins the Patrick White Award for her contribution to Australian literature



## cougr (Nov 24, 2022)

"_My approach to English is not quite an English approach. The kind of imagery that I use, the kind of vocabulary that I use, the whole texture of my language is not an English texture_."









Minimalist poet Antigone Kefala wins the Patrick White Award for her contribution to Australian literature


Antigone Kefala’s brilliant fiction, memoir and poetry is written in a new revived English.




theconversation.com


----------

